# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  بشرى سارة لطلاب العلم احصل على شهادة ثانوية وبكالريوس وانت فى بيتك !!

## أبوهمام البدرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمبشرى سارة لطلاب العلم الشرعى والحلقاتنحن نوفر لك تأهيلياً أكاديمياًبطريقة ميسرة                      يطلق مركز المعالي للتدريب و الإستشارات المالية والشرعية بدبى برنامجا أكاديمياً تعليمياً
 لطلاب العلم الشرعي وطلاب الحلقات بالتنسيق مع عدد من الجامعات العربية والاسلامية المرموقة يشتمل البرنامج على :
1/ شهادة ثانوية عالمية :
 تؤهل الناجح فيها لدخول الجامعة في عدد من الدول العربية في الكلية التي يختارها وذلك بحسب النسبة التي حصلها والمساق الاكاديمي الذي درسه وذلك عن طريق التعليم من على البعد من غير أن يتطلب ذلك إنتظامه فى دراسة نظامية .
خطوات الإلتحاق ببرنامج الشهادة الثانوية العالمية :
1/ ملئ استمارة التسجيل .
2/ تسديد الرسوم .
3/ اختيار المساق الأكاديمى الذى يرغب فى دراسته واختيار المواد الاختيارية التى يمتحن فيها علماً بأن المواد الآتية تعتبر إجبارية ( رياضيات أولية سهلة _تربية إسلامية _ لغة عربية _ لغة اجنبية يقوم الطالب باختيار إحدى اللغتين الانجليزية أو الفرنسية )
ثم يخير طلاب المساق الأدبى فى اختيار ثلاثة مواد من المواد الآتية ) تربية إسلامية تخصص _ لغة عربية تخصص _تاريخ _ جغرافيا _ دراسات بيئية _مبادئ إقتصاد )
ويخير طلاب المساق العلمى لاختيار ثلاثة من المواد الآتية :( رياضيات تخصص _ أحياء_ كيميا _فيزياء ) .
ولقد راعينا فى وضع مقررات هذه المواد ان تكون مبسطة وسهلة بما يتماشى مع طالب علم شرعى أمضى معظم وقته فى العناية بالقرآن والسنة ولم ينل تعليمياً  أكاديمياً كافياً .
4/ بعد اختيار الطالب لمساقه الأكاديمى والمواد التى يرغب فى الامتحان فيها يقوم المركز بتزويده بالمقرر فى قرص مدمج CD.
5/ يقيم المركز لقاءات دورية للطلاب المسجلين مع اساتذة المواد عن طريق تقنية IPTV ( لايف ) بطريقة تمكن الدارسين من طرح الأسئلة المباشرة على الأساتذة وفهم ما صعب عليهم من المقرر .
6/ يقوم مركز المعالى بفتح مركز للامتحان فى دولة الطالب إن كان عدد المسجلين فى الدولة يبلغون الخمسين طالباً وإن كان العدد أقل من ذلك فإن مركز الامتحان سيكون فى أقرب دولة للطالب يكتمل فيها العدد المذكور .
7/ المبلغ الذى يدفعه الطالب لبرنامج الشهادة الثانوية يشمل ( رسوم التسجيل _الرسوم الدراسية عبر تقنية IPTV_ رسوم تمليك الطالب المواد المقررة فى قرص مدمج _رسوم الجلوس للامتحان _ رسوم الحصول على الشهادة الثانوية المعتمدة ) .
أخى طالب العلم الشرعى والحلقات مع مركز المعالى لم يعد بعد اليوم من الصعب حصولك على شهادة ثانوية تتوافق مع وضعك وتؤهلك لدخول الجامعة وتحسين وضعك الاكاديمى والاجتماعى وصولاً الى الحصول على درجة الدكتوراة .
2/ برنامج بكالريوس الإقتصاد الإسلامي وبكالريوس الشريعة .
إنطلاقا من إهتمام المركز بالمجال الشرعي والإقتصادي فإن المركز يقدم خدمة الإلتحاق ببكالريوس الإقتصاد الإسلامي وبكالريوس الشريعة في بعض الجامعات العربية والإسلامية وذلك عن طريق التعليم من على البعد دون أن يتطلب ذلك إنتظاما في الدراسة من بداية التسجيل وإلى تخرج الطالب وحصوله على شهادة البكالريوس المعتمدة وذلك للناجحين في الشهادة الثانوية العالمية التى سبق ذكرها أو للحاصلين على اي شهادة ثانوية معتمدة بدرجة النجاح .
خطوات الالتحاق ببرنامج البكالريوس  :
1/ ملئ إستمارة التسجيل وإبراز الشهادة الثانوية .
2/ تسديد الرسوم .
3/ المبلغ الذى يدفعه الطالب تشمل (رسوم التسجيل _الرسوم الدراسية عبر تقنية IPTV_ رسوم تمليك الطالب المواد المقررة فى قرص مدمج _رسوم الجلوس للامتحان _ رسوم الحصول على شهادة البكالريوس المعتمدة ) .
4/ يقوم المركز بتدريس مقررات بكالريوس الاقتصاد الاسلامى وبكالريوس الشريعة عبر تقنية IPTV التقنية التفاعلية الاحدث فى التعليم من على بعد .
5/ بالإضافة الى المحاضرات وورش العمل التعليمية يقيم المركز عدداً من اللقاءات بين الطلاب واساتذتهم لطرح الاسئلة المباشرة فى ما صعب فهمه من المقرر وذلك فى الشهرين اللذين يسبقان الجلوس للامتحان بهدف دعم الطلاب أكاديمياً  لتحقيق نتائج مشرفة إذ يرغب المركز فى تحقيق التفوق للطلاب المنتسبين للجامعة عبره بما يقدمه من خدمات تعليمية وتدريبية وتربوية وتقنية .
6/ يمتحن الطالب فى مركز للامتحان ببلده يقيمه مركز المعالى بهدف تيسير امر الالتحاق والامتحان لطلبة العلم .
أخى طالب العلم الشرعى مركز المعالى يوفر لك أيسر طريقة للحصول على بكالريوس فى الاقتصاد الاسلامى أو بكالريوس فى الشريعة 

3/ الدبلوم العالي المهني في الإقتصاد الإسلامي وبكالريوس الشريعة .
   وهو للحاصلين على بكالريوس في مجالات علمية أو ادبية لا علاقة لها بالاقتصاد الاسلامى والشريعة يرغبون في الحصول على ماجستير في الاقتصاد الإسلامي فيلتحقون بالدبلوم العالي المهني في الإقتصاد الإسلامي لمدة سنة واحدة وهو يؤهلهم لدراسة الماجستير وذلك عن طريق التعليم عن بعد يشرف على الطلاب عدد من علماء الإقتصاد الإسلامي ومفكريه في عالمنا الإسلامي .
4/ برنامج الماجستير فى الاقتصاد الاسلامى أو الشريعة  .
يقدم المركز برنامج ماجستير في الإقتصاد الإسلامي بالتنسيق مع عدد من الجامعات العربية والإسلامية يشرف على الطلاب عدد من علماء الإقتصاد الإسلامي ومفكريه في عالمنا الإسلامي .
5/ برنامج الدكتوراة في الإقتصاد الإسلامي 
   يقدم المركز برنامج دكتوراة في الإقتصاد الإسلامي بالتنسيق مع عدد من الجامعات العربية والإسلامية يشرف على الطلاب عدد من علماء الإقتصاد الإسلامي ومفكريه في عالمنا الإسلامي .
فمركز المعالى للتدريب والاستشارات المالية والشرعية يتولى امر طلاب الحلقات وطلاب العلم الشرعى من تأهيلهم للحصول على الشهادة الثانوية والى حصولهم على درجة الدكتوراة فى الاقتصاد الاسلامى او الشريعة . 

للاستفسار والتواصل 
Email:tytyty_7@hotmail.com
محمد الجزولى 
مدير إدارة التعليم والتدريب بمركز المعالى للتدريب والاستشارات المالية والشرعية

----------


## أبوهمام البدرى

للاجابة على استفسارتكم عن الموضوع

----------


## إياد العكيلي

بارك الله فيك ـ أخي الفاضل ـ ..

بودّي أن أسأل : هل الشهادات الصادرة من هذا المركز معترف بها في السعودية والإمارات وغيرهما من دولنا العربية والإسلامية 

والله الموفق

----------


## أبو بدر

وما هي الرسوم؟ وما هي المقررات؟

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

ننتظر ردك أخي أبو همام ..
وفقكم الله تعالى ..

----------


## إمام الأندلس

كم الرسوم؟

----------


## ابن الطيب

حبذا لو يعزز هذا الإعلان بمعلومات أكثر

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

المعلومات الكاملة بالمرفقات ..

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

السلام عليكم

هل للمركز موقع على الشبكة العنكبوتية؟ وهل حصل على اعتراف عربي؟

----------


## خالد المرسى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل للمركز موقع على الشبكة العنكبوتية؟ وهل حصل على اعتراف عربي؟


 http://www.kicrss.org/vb/index.php?

----------


## أبوهمام البدرى

*بشرى سارة لطلاب العلم بإمكانك الحصول على شهادة ثانوية ميسرة والالتحاق بالجامعة هل ترغب في مواصلة تعليمك والالتحاق بالجامعة ؟ هل انقطع طمعك بركوب قطار التعليم مرة ثانية؟ 
نحن نتيح لك الفرصة الثانية فبعد أن كان حلمك في الإلتحاق بالجامعة بعيد المنال ، الشهادة الثانوية العالمية تفتح لك بابا لمواصلة تعليمك وتحقيق حلمك بالالتحاق بالجامعة بل وتحضير الداراسات العليا وهي شهادة ميسرة راعت ظروف الكثيرين ممن انقطعوا عن التحصيل الأكاديمي ومن أعظم ما يميزها أنها تمكنك من التأهل للالتحاق بجيمع التخصصات الجامعية .
مركز المعالي للتدريب والإستشارات بدبي يقدم لك هذه الخدمة التعليمية التي تلبي احتياجات الكثيرين وتخاطب شواغلهم وذلك عبر وكلائنا :
- منطقة الخليج : 
مجموعة الملبي الدولية 
هاتف : 00966505592555 
بريد إلكتروني : algnnam@coo.com
- بلاد الشام : (سوريا – لبنان – الأردن – فلسطين)
مجموعة القمة الإعلامية
هاتف : 009613317147 
هاتف : 009613308152 
بريد إلكتروني :imad002@hotmail.com
بريد إلكتروني : alkimma_leb@hotmail.com


- العراق
مجموعة الملبي الدولية 
هاتف : 00966505592555 
بريد إلكتروني : algnnam@coo.com
- اليمن
هاتف : 00966506527656
بريد إلكتروني :wase38@hotmail.com 


- المغرب
مركز خطوة للتدريب القيادي 
هاتف : 00212666180491
البريد الإلكتروني : maazouz@khotwa.ma
- أوربا
مجموعة الملبي الدولية 
هاتف : 00966505592555 
بريد إلكتروني : algnnam@coo.com
بريد إلكتروني :
موقع الشهادة الثانوية العالمية 
www.miifb.edu.sd 
ايميل المشرف العام على برنامج الشهادة الثانوية العالمية :
tytyty_7@hotmail.com
*

----------


## ابراهيم العيد

أرجو من الأخوه الأفاضل أن يبينوا لنا هل هذا الخبر صحيح أم مجرد إعلان وفق الله الجميع

----------

